# Blood parrot or jellybean



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone recently saw what I thought was a blood parrot and they think it is a jellybean Cichlid. The sign at pet smart said small blood parrot. I thought it see in the wrong tank bc they Large blood parrots that were smaller then the one i got. But it's a big difference in price if its a jelly bean.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks to me more like the parrot


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They are the same fish, the names are used interchangeably. I would not swear to this but I believe "Jellybean" started because idiots dye these fish to be multi colored. As if deforming them in the first place wasn't bad enough. 

For my next trick I will tell you how I really feel.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i've heard jellybeans are pink convict / parrot hybrid. But it doesn't matter. They are both hybrids, genetic pot luck + visible deformities that will likely cause digestive issues like bloat.


----------

